# Zapco Dc 1000.4 $400 shipped ebay ends soon



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Why am I not buying this u ask? I don't have funds right now  To bad to cause I could resale it for 600 easy.

Zapco DC1000.4 Car Stereo Amplifier - eBay (item 230572200057 end time Jan-16-11 11:37:58 PST)


----------

